# Disney music!



## playpiano

I know that Aladdin is a film aimed at children but if you actually listen to the music its incredible. The catchy melodies and the full orchestra, i've only recently began to tune out of the singing and totally focus on the music and i love it, does anyone else love the music from Aladdin or any Disney film? if so what film and which songs?


----------



## Lunasong

I like _Aladdin_..."A Whole New World" does it for me. It's a perfect pop Disney tune.

Danny Troob is the man to thank for _Aladdin's_ orchestration.


----------



## Antihero




----------



## ericdxx

The first "movement" of Alan Menken's the Hunchback in Nottredam is god damn mighty....the song "Under the sea" is super charmy..

James Newton Howard wrote some killer pieces for Disney Movies...the Egg travels from Dinosaour, the Submarine from Atlantis


----------



## Arsakes

I love Pocahantas' main singer ... such a strong female voice. I still don't know her name 

Aladdin's soundtracks are very awesome indeed!


----------



## Ravndal

Arsakes said:


> I love Pocahantas' main singer ... such a strong female voice. I still don't know her name
> 
> Aladdin's soundtracks are very awesome indeed!


Judy Kuhn


----------



## neoshredder

I got a thing for Disney Princesses. Especially Jasmine.


----------



## HansMaestroMusic

It's always been so interesting to me how Disney can produce such amazing scores, yet simultaneously produce the worst music for various of their theme park events. Here in California, they had a couple of parades in which the music was not nearly comparable to the work done in their films, unless the parade was based on (such as the Lion King), in which I can agree musically.

Otherwise, I find that listening to the music underscore of most attractions by Disney (as mentioned earlier, not necessarily lyrics) to be quality work. Take the most basic theme from The Haunted Mansion, when you first step in, to the Jamboree at the end of the attraction, using the same chords and melody. Then, their 50th Anniversary fireworks show, featuring an orchestral (almost cinematic) version of the same theme! When this type of score is produced by Disney, it makes a musician feel inspired and motivated. But anything (modern) Disney Channel-esque makes musicians wonder what happened.

My opinion, of course.


----------



## Borodin

Alan Menken's tunes


----------



## Borodin

I - I can
IV - show you the world.
I -
I - Shining
IV - shimmering 
vi - splen- 
V - did.
ii - Tell me
III - princess now 
vi - when did 
I - you last 
IV - let your heart decide?
I -

Good tune.


----------



## KenOC

Disney music -- I've been off my feed since Disco Duck.


----------



## chrisco97

Does Fantasia's music count? :lol:

On a serious note, I have watched tons of the Disney movies but have never really paid attention to the music. I would probably recognize some of the music right off if I heard it though. Funny how some things work like that, is it not?


----------



## Fermat

I love Disney, but I consider Aladdin to be a slight notch below the best that The Mouse has put out.* There are some good songs with clever lyrics (e.g., Prince Ali), and the score is generally solid, but there's also A Whole New World, which I loathe. As for non-music factors, the script is a bit weak, and there are just too many characters doing comedy for my taste.

*My A-list: Fantasia, Pinocchio, Bambi, The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, and possibly Snow White.


----------



## Dimitri

The scores to Hunchback of Notre Dame and Pocahontas could go toe to toe with the best Broadway musicals/operas, IMO. Menken is generally great, especially when he teams with Stephen Schwartz.

I'm also a big fan of some of James Newton Howard's work (especially Treasure Planet).


----------

